# Kahler 8 string bridge



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 29, 2008)

When did they start doing 8 strings?

I thought it was all custom, but apparently this site has them. And they are cheaper than what the official kahler site has it for.

Kahler 8 string tremolo system


----------



## Edroz (Feb 29, 2008)

they do 9 and 10 string bridges as well.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

I think they announced them at NAMM 2007 and started shipping them a few months later. Edroz is right, and not only are they doing 9 and 10 string bridges, but you can also order fanned fret trems from them as well (though I believe those are a special order).


----------



## Edroz (Feb 29, 2008)

it seems weird that they're making all these oddball ERG specialty trems, but there's no Hybrid 7 string trem or 7 string Fixed bridge which i feel there's definitely a demand for.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I agree. Especially on the fixed bridge, I'd love to see one with the fine tuners for sevens and eights. Then again, you can just turn a screw and the seven and eight string trems become fixed bridges


----------



## Edroz (Feb 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Then again, you can just turn a screw and the seven and eight string trems become fixed bridges




those are the Hybrid trems, and surprisingly enough, don't exist for 7 strings yet.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Whoops my bad. I knew the 8 strings were that way 

Actually I was right, they make the Hybrids for 6s 7s and 8s. The 72xx and 73xx are the Hybrid bridges.

Kahler tremolo systems. All kahler bridges on sale at Wammi USA


----------



## Edroz (Feb 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Whoops my bad. I knew the 8 strings were that way
> 
> Actually I was right, they make the Hybrids for 6s 7s and 8s. The 72xx and 73xx are the Hybrid bridges.
> 
> Kahler tremolo systems. All kahler bridges on sale at Wammi USA




interesting, no mention of those 7 string models on Kahler's site...


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Edroz said:


> interesting, no mention of those 7 string models on Kahler's site...



Yeah their site seems a bit screwed ATM, like the links page that used to link to all the dealers etc loads no links for me right now...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## joshvittek (Feb 29, 2008)

Regarding Welcome to Kahler USA 2007

Hey gang. The links page is working. If you are not seeing them, try deleting your cookies. I do not know why, but I do know this works. I'm not a computer guy, I'm a guitar guy. The 7 & 8's are on the page. Simply click on the products, select either the 2200 or 2300 series and each of the different models are listed on the bottom. Models ending in 7 or 8 are the models. Not shown on the website are the locking nuts for the 7 and 8. These are actual locking nuts. Not the string locks!

The tremolo models also lock into place, so there is no need for an individual fixed bridge. Just lock the tremolo.

9's, 10's and fanned fret system are available from us. They are custom order only. We also do 9 and 10 string locking nuts. FYI, we also have built custom 7 and 8 string bass tremolos.

If you guys ever have questions regarding the Kahlers, please feel free to contact me here or at [email protected] or on the phone at 760-643-0000.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Josh welcome to the forum. Thanks for that info


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Josh


----------



## Wammi (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes the 6, 7 and 8 string tremolos are in Hybrid form. The reason for the price difference between Wammi World and Kahler USA is:

2xxx = Pro series Handcrafted in the USA by Kahler USA. Available through Kahler USA only. 4xxx = X-Trem series Manufactured at Kahlers Chinese facility under exact SAE specs. For OEM use. 7xxx = Hybrid series Factory made in the USA by Kahler USA, sold through retailers. 

I hope this clarifies things. Any questions...email me at [email protected]

Wammi J


----------



## sepherus (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm, this thread is really making me want a kahler again! i'll put one on the 6 i'm building before i go and order one on a 7 or 8 though...


----------



## Sponge (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! I had no idea they had Kahlers for fixed bridges! I'm going to throw one on the Schecter 007 if researching says that it wont mess anything up.


----------



## 8stringlover (Aug 25, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> When did they start doing 8 strings?
> 
> I thought it was all custom, but apparently this site has them. And they are cheaper than what the official kahler site has it for.
> 
> Kahler 8 string tremolo system


here is a 7 string Kahler..... but i really wonder if its necessary on an 8? i mean most people set it anyway to solid hardtail using the screw in the back no?


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 25, 2008)

Kahler really is lackadasical about upgrading thier website. Before the new one came out a couple years ago they had the same website for like 5 years. Only thing they ever changed was sometimes adding a *discontinued* to the text of a few trems. Other than that it was pretty much the same.

If you look when the new one loads it says kahler 2006. They probably have done next to no updates again.


----------



## Randomist (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to try a kahler, but i hear bends send them out of pitch and you have to dive to return pitch. that would kill them for me, i don't dive enough and bend too much to justify a dive after every time i bend... 

i guess i'd have to play one to see how bad it really is, but i don't exactly see kahlers much here.. never actually seen on on a guitar in person, nvm played it.


----------



## Variant (Aug 25, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> here is a 7 string Kahler..... but i really wonder if its necessary on an 8? i mean most people set it anyway to solid hardtail using the screw in the back no?



 Uh... no, you bet if I had a tremolo unit on my eight string, I'd be fucking using it, I'd be wanking like a horny monkey!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if 8 string Kahler (or any Kahler) has saddles for indiviual string height adjustment?


----------



## wezv (Dec 29, 2008)

they do have individual height adjustment

i like kahlers a lot, been using one of the hybrid ones for a while and also have a couple of flyers i am trying out.. they work much better as trems if the set-up is done properly with the saddles set quite high . i have recessed them into the body on the stuff i have been using them on. they have a reputation as sustain suckers but if the saddles are high they are fine

compared to a floyd they have an unbelievably gentle feel - doing a divebomb is not a fight the arm just goes right where you push it without much pressue at all. The downside is that they dont quite have the long screaming sustain of a divebombing floyd, although its easily kept there with a bit of trill. its a different trem experience thats for sure


anyway, if planning on using one watch out for string gauge issues. anything over 10-46 needs extra tension springs and teh string hooks are quite limiting. The standard ones are only 0.060, which sounds plenty untill you consider they hold the string where the wraps are so its that portion that needs to be less than 0.060.

the wider string slots are only 0.090 so still quite limiting


----------



## Elysian (Dec 29, 2008)

Edroz said:


> it seems weird that they're making all these oddball ERG specialty trems, but there's no Hybrid 7 string trem or 7 string Fixed bridge which i feel there's definitely a demand for.



i spoke with kahler, and you can order hybrid 7 string trems through them(or at least dealers can), i asked them specifically about them.

edit: just noticed this was bumped from february, don't bump old threads.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i spoke with kahler, and you can order hybrid 7 string trems through them(or at least dealers can), i asked them specifically about them.
> 
> edit: just noticed this was bumped from february, don't bump old threads.



You can also order them from Wammi World Kahler tremolo systems. All kahler bridges on sale at Wammi USA

Also, I was always under the impression that it was ok to bump an old thread as long as you were posting something relevant, which he was


----------



## Elysian (Dec 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> You can also order them from Wammi World Kahler tremolo systems. All kahler bridges on sale at Wammi USA
> 
> Also, I was always under the impression that it was ok to bump an old thread as long as you were posting something relevant, which he was



it was a question that could easily have had a new thread without having to bump an old one and confuse people


----------



## capo_fez (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope the string slots on the 8-string Kahlers will allow for something bigger than .060. I use a .074 for my low F# and will need for that to be accomodated. I just ordered a Kahler 7328 for my 8, and it should be here in a few days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

capo_fez said:


> I hope the string slots on the 8-string Kahlers will allow for something bigger than .060. I use a .074 for my low F# and will need for that to be accomodated. I just ordered a Kahler 7328 for my 8, and it should be here in a few days.



Dude, this thread is over a year old. I understand you're a huge Kahler fan, though please don't bump ancient threads.


----------



## Variant (Feb 25, 2010)

Edroz said:


> it seems weird that they're making all these oddball ERG specialty trems, but there's no Hybrid 7 string trem or 7 string Fixed bridge which i feel there's definitely a demand for.



They also said that they would never make one with a tuning system compatible with headless guitars either.


----------



## KahlerPlayer (Jun 4, 2010)

Alright guys, i know allot about KAHLER TREMOLOs they are my favourite tremolo systems i am honest and i will say the high E string will snap on any kahler after a day of using new strings.
*HIGH E SNAPPING PROBLEM*
There is 2 ways around this problem
1. You can solder the ball end and windings of the string and it will be fine
2. You can buy ERNIE BALL REINFORCED HYBRID STRINGS (they are made for hybrid/kahler tremolos)
This is a time saving and effective way to stop the ball of the strings from breaking.
*STRING BENDING ISSUES.*
1. Tighten all the screws on the saddles
2. Use 3 in one house oil and lubricate the rollers
*ABILITY TO FLUTTER*
People claim KAHLERS do not flutter, this is a lie because people do not no what kahler offers to use this ability.
1. Go onto the KAHLER website and purchase the BASS SPRINGS
2. Unscrew your Kahler from your guitar and change the stock springs for the BASS SPRINGS
3. This also will eliminate any tuning problems (only on the old kahler tremolos)

I do hope this helped you guys come to the right decision on what your kahler can offer. Please contact me if you need any help on kahlers and DON'T CONTACT *WAMMI WORLD! THERE USELESS!* Though they have good services for purchasing.


----------

